# Snow Camo for Blind--What Would You Do?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

After my butt wipe blind experiance I realized I needed to get some snow camo for my Exterminator. If you had the funds what would you do?

1. Just buy the snow covers for $100

2. Just by another layout blind for $199.

I think prefer just getting the blind so I don't have to keep putting the cover on and off. But if if the blind gets all dirty the cover would be easier to clean especially if is really cold out. What do you all think?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was thinking about buying some snow materal and put valcrow strips on my bling the take is off when I need to. You would have to cut the material, but I think it would work great.


----------



## craigers (Dec 16, 2004)

Why not just go with the snow spray that comes in the cans for a few bucks at walmart?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow spray, 97 cents a can. Think about


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Go with the snow spray!! It blends in so well with real snow you cannot tell the difference where they blend together. On word of advice is to carry several cans and keep them warm! I generally keep a few in the truck to stay warm while spraying my blind and it comes off easily.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

how about white bed sheets that will works and keep ur blind clean haha I did last year my son cover and I cover and I got geese and I dont have a blind hahahaha beleive me it is works.. I always do odd things and it works I save money


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well hell, if it is works, it is works!

Chop, I still think the butt-wipe blind is going to be hard to beat for the price! Burl :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been using the snow spray. Just looking at alternative things.

I may go back to the butt wipe as my blind was never so soft and cushiney.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I bit the bullet and bought a migrator with a snow cover for my late season blind. I got a pretty good deal on it otherwise I would have just stuck with the snow spray. Cheap and effective.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

make sure flat paint and no shinny for spray paint


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its not paint. Its the Christmas Snow in a can that you put on windows. It matches real snow to a "T" and washes off pretty easily. Also if you spray it on, rub it off a bit, it will turn a grey color and blends in with frosted fields. As Stoeger would say "Its the cat's @ss"


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ohh I got it yeah pretty easy and good thinking hahaha


----------

